

Startup School 2011: The Complete Illustrated Guide - gkoberger
http://gkoberger.net/m/startup-school

======
IanMikutel
1\. This is really well done, especially since it says it was done in
realtime. Nice work!

2\. I'd love to see notes like this done for more conferences. I'm not sure if
it'd be best as a startup that works with conference organizers, or if tech
publications like Engadget, Gizmodo, etc. hired artists to do this, or if
conference attendees simply submitted tweeted their favorite quotes with
hashtags and it gets compiled into a really nice infographic--but there is
something here that I really like and wish there was more of.

------
gkoberger
Here's a link to the actual talks:

<http://www.justin.tv/startupschool>

This guide is meant more as a supplement than a replacement, since a lot of
things don't make total sense out of context. But there's still a ton of
awesome quotes from people that work fine on their own.

